# Where to go for plain canvas sneakers?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

You know, flat sole, simple rubber side, old-fashioned...


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Nathan Detroit said:


> You know, flat sole, simple rubber side, old-fashioned...


I like Tretorn (the Gullwing Nylite)...

...and Sperry (the "Striper").


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

https://www.zappos.com

Whenever I look for better deals on cheap sneaks, I usually give up and order from here. Fast and free shipping, and I think free returns. Chuck's and Purcell's from Converse, Rod Laver's and Stan Smith's from adidas, Vans slip-on, Sperrys and Tretorns too.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I wish the Sperry shoe didn't have the thick padding around the ankle. The old ones were nice, just canvas & rubber, nothing over-engineered.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I wish the Sperry shoe didn't have the thick padding around the ankle. The old ones were nice, just canvas & rubber, nothing over-engineered.


Ah yes! I really miss the old Sperry canvas deck shoes. These new ones are too 'over-engineered', as you put it. Great way of describing them.

Now I go for Converse low-top Chuck Taylors in 'Natural White' (cf. 'Optical White', which is true white. Natural white is off-white). I have a pair from back when they were USA-made, and the canvas seems a bit better than on my newer China-made ones. Still, I love my Chucks, old and new.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

The basic equivalent (I believe) of the old Sperry deck shoe can be purchased at most marine/boat stores. West Marine carries them for gents in blue and white.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, I'm opposed to the padding around the ankle as well. I have a Polo version of the Sperry without the padding that I bought a couple of years ago at Marshall's on clearance for about $5. They're just what they should be. I love the old Sperry's, though.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

https://ruggedsole.com/goods/images/20090717083830cont2.jpg

The champion Keds for men are going to be not only the very original cvo/tennis sneaker ever made, but very basic and plain. Check them out:

I have the 75th anniv sperry's without the padding on the ankles in both navy blue and white, but the "birch" is not actually white but tanned -- a disappointment. The Keds would work if you want to have totally white tennis shoes to match some white cotton shorts. Would even look great with a tennis sweater!


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

Why is it that when I look at those plain white Ked's, I see a women's shoe? I know they're not.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

gardel said:


> Why is it that when I look at those plain white Ked's, I see a women's shoe? I know they're not.


They look unisex to me.


----------



## Pinpoint Style (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out Spring Court's--the original low top canvas tennis shoe. Totally clean, rubber sole, plain white--a timeless classic.

https://www.ssense.com/men/product/...dium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=18097


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Pinpoint Style said:


> Check out Spring Court's--the original low top canvas tennis shoe. Totally clean, rubber sole, plain white--a timeless classic.
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/men/product/...dium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=18097


I'm sure those would definitely appeal to some, but don't do it for me personally because the width of the strings makes it look like converse allstars --- too punkish.


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

You could change the strings cheaply. I don't like really wide ones either.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

The wide separation of the eyelets wouldn't be able to be fixed though.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Mentioned in other threads, but I still like the Jack Purcell.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

, if you don't mind the captoe look. Not made in America, but made responsibly. They're sold in the States through a company called the Autonomie Project.

If you mean Keds-style canvas CVOs, I don't have any good suggestions. :icon_pale:


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

https://www.zappos.com/mens-superga-shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Coolidge24 said:


> The basic equivalent (I believe) of the old Sperry deck shoe can be purchased at most marine/boat stores. West Marine carries them for gents in blue and white.


I haven't seen those in stores since this post was originally made!!


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

These rank high for me at this point:

https://tinyurl.com/2byjds6

Vans Canvas Authentic Organic

About half the price of the Sperry 75th Anniversary.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I haven't seen those in stores since this post was originally made!!


I believe they've always been available -- at least for online ordering. But like I said, the closest color to white that they have is "birch" which looks rather tan and it does not match correctly if you happen to be wearing all white.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Based on a recommendation from this forum, I bought a pair of Jack Purcells, and I love 'em.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

chadwick said:


> They look unisex to me.


Unisex, or womanly, there is something that is definitely unmanly about those keds. I think they are just too slim and flimsy. They would probably look far too small and dainty under a pair of bills. Besides, they look like nurse shoes. I'd steer clear.
Go for the Vans.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

There are a bunch of Superga canvas sneakers on Gilt today for only $28 (I paid $58)


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Youngster said:


> Unisex, or womanly, there is something that is definitely unmanly about those keds. I think they are just too slim and flimsy. They would probably look far too small and dainty under a pair of bills. Besides, they look like nurse shoes. I'd steer clear.
> Go for the Vans.


To each their own I suppose. Tennis players since the 20s have worn them and never thought they looked "womanly". Many players still do wear them and swear by them.

I suppose it may be easy for some to forget that there is a somewhat androgynous feature inherent in a lot of traditional clothing.

Regarding the vans, they look almost exactly the same to me except for a slightly thicker sole and the distracting "vans" tag on the side.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

The thicker sole is kinda what makes it for me. Really, most trad stuff is anything but androgynous; I find most of the preferred clothing to be rough thing and heavy. Shetlands, oxford cloth, tweed, waxcotton, flannel- all the toughest of traditional fabrics. I for one (though I think most of the forum will agree) prefer the thickest chino for our khakis and the beefiest OCBD's. When everything is is ruggedly thick like that, keds can- dainty. You will note that the preferred trad shoes are all heavier than their euro or fashion counterparts- Longwing gunboats, cordovans are more substantial than their English or continental brethren. The comparison between American pennies (Alden) and Italian bit loafers (Gucci) is instructive- look at how much more substantial the American interpretation is. And while there are some trads who will wear Italian loafers with Bills or other full cut American trousers, to my eye, it appears unbalanced, and I find a pervasive chunkiness of wardrobe to be charming and comforting. It is not a coincidence- America's rugged environment has naturally given rise to more rugged clothes. It is my opinion, that anything to slim and dainty will be out of place in such a wardrobe.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

youngster,

The androgynous aspect I speak of is quite prominent to anyone who notices the resemblance in overall dress codes shared by both men and women -- from colors (ranging from navy to pink) to the patterns and even down to the fact that women can look professional wearing blazers and boat shoes which are also worn by men, as well as the same styles in a host of other things (polos, sweaters, sneakers etc all with the same style but varying cuts). I suppose someone out there might argue that pink is not a masculine color, and yet it appears quite pervasive in traditional clothing. 
 I think another aspect of traditional style adheres to the principle of wearing what makes the most sense for the occasion, be it weather conditions or the kind of sports being participated in. So if a sport like tennis requires lighter and less bulky shoes in order to improve performance, then the wardrobe will automatically not be opposed to including it. Again, the champion style keds shoes has been worn by traditional men for years going all the way back to the 20s. 
But if it isn't ones preference, then that is just as legitimate a position!
I agree that skin tight pants and shirts along with skinny shoes are not appropriate, however, and are strictly for those interested in pursuing a fashion trend.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a link with a host of photos taken of tennis players in the 30s and 40s. They all appear to be wearing keds, or shoes extremely similar in design.

https://images.google.com/imgres?im..._enUS356&tbs=isch:1&ei=8M3hS-aXLseO_Ab11-mkAg


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, who's callin' Bill Tilden a girly man?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

chadwick said:


> To each their own I suppose. Tennis players since the 20s have worn them and never thought they looked "womanly". Many players still do wear them and swear by them.
> 
> I suppose it may be easy for some to forget that there is a somewhat androgynous feature inherent in a lot of traditional clothing.
> 
> Regarding the vans, they look almost exactly the same to me except for a slightly thicker sole and the distracting "vans" tag on the side.


That's almost 100 years ago. Men used to walk around in powedered wigs and big buckled shoes and hey didn't think they looked womanly either - times change.

If you think the little "Vans" tag distracting, you may have ADHD.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Times do change, and I suppose that's why most people today would deride any clothing style which adheres to a very traditional look to be: "old man clothes". Hasn't stopped me from wearing them yet though.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

I've always liked the way the look mixes the rugged and the androgynous. One of the hallmarks of the style, I think. Military khakis and heavy oxford cloth with Keds and double-brushed shetlands.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

katon said:


> I've always liked the way the look mixes the rugged and the androgynous. One of the hallmarks of the style, I think. Military khakis and heavy oxford cloth with Keds and double-brushed shetlands.


And let's not forget, even Mr. Roger wore them.


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

chadwick said:


> And let's not forget, even Mr. Roger wore them.



















I've heard people belittle Vans as a "skater shoe." Thanks for pointing out that Mr. Rogers (feel odd calling him Fred Rogers) wore them!


----------



## Davist (Jan 11, 2010)

Gents,

I've found a pair of CVO prokeds that may have a bit too much detail, but at @29.99 the price is right:

https://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urb...&popId=SALE_M&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=

PS Mr Rogers isn't wearing Vans, no "waffle pattern" sole in tan fyi..


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

davist,

Those would look great IMO without that navy stripe going down the sides of the sole. Personally, I'd stick with sperry cvos (navy, tan and red) for regular wearing and the men's keds champion cvo (white) for tennis attire.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

+1 on the recommendation for the Tretorns.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

+2 on Tretorns. My canvas in white are just getting that "irredeemably dirty" look that's so boss.


----------

